# Control Pendant-Mach4



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

*Control Pendant Purchase?-Mach4*

I've used my Avid 4824Pro for 3+years controlling it with a wireless keyboard. I'm researching control pendants both wired & wireless for a purchase soon. Mach Support seems to promote the Shuttle Pro and Avid game controllers. I know real world experience provides the best results. I hope some of the members who use pendants can share their expertise and guidance in making a purchase.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

For mach4 the best MPGs seem to be the ones from VistaCNC. Most of the Mach3 ones DO NOT work with Mach4.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I really like my Shuttle Pro 2.
It was easy to program the buttons and works great! It's an Avid/Cncrouterparts with Mach3.
The center wheel does single steps and the (black) outer wheel is spring loaded so the farther you turn it, the faster it travels. Just get it, you'll love it!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

After a lot of research, I decided to go with the VistaCNC M1 Pendant although I'm sure the Shuttle Pro would perform just as well. I liked the layout of the M1 with the MPG Wheel at the top. I've used it on 2 projects and can't believe I waited 4 years to purchase a pendant! Now I need to install a hook on the front of the machine to hang it on.


----------



## glaffoon (Jun 2, 2020)

I have the vistacnc M1 pendet and I've copied the two plug and files to the a mach 4 plugin folder and when I go to config/plugin in Mach4 the pendant is not listed what am I missing. I've also run the vistacnc mach4 firmware update for the pendant so I'm totally lost right now


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you restart Mach after installing the plugins? Is the plug-in enabled in the plug-ins?


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

glaffoon said:


> I have the vistacnc M1 pendet and I've copied the two plug and files to the a mach 4 plugin folder and when I go to config/plugin in Mach4 the pendant is not listed what am I missing. I've also run the vistacnc mach4 firmware update for the pendant so I'm totally lost right now


I had the same problem the first time I tried installing. I can't remember what I did, however I will look in the morning to see if I can refresh my memory and let you know.


----------



## glaffoon (Jun 2, 2020)

That's what I forgot to do. Plugin is now enabled and working just fine.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pjcevallos (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi

Do you have VistaCNC number? I want to buy a pendant but because of brexit new regulations, my company cannot buy it with a credit card.

Best wishes

Pablo


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Pablo...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @pjcevallos


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

I started out with the Shuttle Pro. It was just 'better than nothing." I migrated to the Vista CNC P1A-S (with the digital screen) and never looked back. When I was using Mach3, I used a Joystick and was very happy with it. I see that Mach4 now includes a routine for a joystick, but it didn't when I bought the Vista pendant.


----------

